
Create a SaaS in 18 steps - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/08/20/create-a-saas-in-18-steps
======
GrumpyNl
Typical programmer advice, you forgot to generate an income along the way. By
step 18 you are already broke.

~~~
wheresvic1
See step 12 - it is specifically mentioned that it might make sense to
integrate payments right at the beginning depending on the MVP.

~~~
GrumpyNl
My deepest apologies, i cant get my head around it that i din't notice that.
Time to take a break.

